# Took a walk in the woods.



## hokies2379 (Mar 23, 2020)

People have gone crazy. 





Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 23, 2020)

Very cool.

This looks like it took some time to set up. Well done.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Mar 23, 2020)

I like it dark but it’s just a tad too dark.


----------



## hokies2379 (Mar 23, 2020)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I like it dark but it’s just a tad too dark.




As in content? Not lighting, I assume.


----------



## hokies2379 (Mar 23, 2020)

Also, I'm not sure how this ended up in Commercial/Product.  It was supposed to be in "people."  sorry about that.


----------



## rosess (Mar 24, 2020)

I felt queasy looking at them!! People like these keep new editions of the crazy photography coming, I can't wait for the next shoot.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Apr 2, 2020)

I guess guys like that don't give a rat's booty about social distancing...., do they?!? LoL
SS


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 3, 2020)

Very gruesome.......


----------



## Derrel (Jun 11, 2020)

Too dark in lighting for my taste.


----------

